# AKC Open A first leg



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Nine dogs in the Open A class today. My dog and I won the class with a 194. Points lost for lack of straightness in "fronts" and two wide finishes. Heeling was spot on. Judge commented on our wonderful relationship.

He liked the slice of Pizza and the toy he won best.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

Fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## RileyDog0816 (Jan 9, 2022)

Good effort!


----------



## Ray cecil (5 mo ago)

awsome job


----------

